# What do you eat at lunch when at work?



## daffie (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll be starting the corporate world soon. I want to eat healthy yet cheap since I’m fresh from college. There is no cafeteria where I will be working. What do you usually eat during your lunch hour? 

Do you bring your own lunch? If so, what do you bring? I was thinking leftovers but I know there won't be leftovers everyday..

Thanks!


----------



## Christina983 (Dec 29, 2007)

I usually eat salads a few days a week or grilled chicken with veggies and a side snack of fruit.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 29, 2007)

Lean Cuisines are fast, cheap, and tasty


----------



## susanks1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I usually eat either Lean Cuisine or Smart Ones with a sugar free chocolate pudding and some vegetables.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 29, 2007)

Usually half of a sandwich, a few crackers with peanut butter, a cookie and some vegetables, usually tomato, beans, carrots or broccoli.


----------



## dollbabybex (Dec 30, 2007)

when i had an office job... when i was flush id go to mcdonalds or subway or get a pub lunch.

when i was skint id make a cheese and pickle sandwich,yoghurt and crisps

or just cook pasta with some sauce the night before and take that in in some tupperware.

or take in a ready meal.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 30, 2007)

A can of soup is usually what I grab because I am most likely running out the door frantically.  If I have some bread I'll do a sandwich (PB&J or turkey).  Then I'll throw in an applesauce and/or mixed fruit cup, and a bottle or two of water.  Every once in awhile I might have some leftovers which I'll bring, but that hasn't been happening a lot lately.

Sometimes at work we'll order Chinese, which I like because I've been craving garlic broccoli for well over a month now, I can't get enough.  Or I'll run out for a sub from a local store if I have the chance to escape work.  But I hate eating out because it costs money, and I know it's so much healthier and cheaper just to eat whatever I bring from home.

Avoid vending machines... those things are just way too expensive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have a hard time saying "no" to the ones at my work.


----------



## daffie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello_kitty - Everything in those vending machines always look soo good! I will be bringing PB&J (my fave!) 

Macattck & susanks1 - Lean Cuisines seem like a good, healthy alternative to store in the fridge!

Thanks!


----------



## Joslyn (Jan 1, 2008)

i work in a populated area downtown, so i have access to food with just a 2 minute walk. i usually go to subway, or trader joes (they have THE BEST salads.) yum!


----------

